

Unscientific Thinking that Lingers in Physics Professors - kevin_morrill
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2012/11/the-unscientific-thinking-that-forever.html

======
weinzierl
"Intriguingly, their levels of endorsement were lower than college students
but no greater than the physical scientists."

That doesn't make sense, but otherwise: interesting read.

